# Using a Snake to Catch Fish



## win231 (Oct 1, 2021)

First I've ever heard of it.  And I can't believe how many fish!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> First I've ever heard of it. And I can't believe how many fish!!


A first for me too!  

Do you think it's real?  What kind of hole was that and where did it lead?  How did all those fish get into it?  And what does the snake get out of it?


----------



## win231 (Oct 1, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> A first for me too!
> 
> Do you think it's real?  What kind of hole was that and where did it lead?  How did all those fish get into it?  And what does the snake get out of it?


It looks similar to "Ice Fishing," where someone makes a hole through a frozen surface.  The guy seems to coax the snake down the hole.  A tame snake like that can be directed to go into that hole.  Pythons can hold their breath for a long time.  Maybe the fish get scared of him & try to escape.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> A tame snake


I went fishing this morning but after a short time I ran out of worms. Then I saw a cottonmouth snake with a frog in his mouth. Frogs are good bass bait.
Knowing the snake couldn’t bite me with the frog in his mouth I grabbed him right behind the head, took the frog, and put it in my bait bucket.
Now the dilemma was how to release the snake without getting bit. So, I grabbed my bottle of Jack Daniels and poured a little whiskey in its mouth. His eyes rolled back, he went limp. I released him into the lake without incident and carried on fishing using the frog.
A little later, I felt a nudge on my foot. It was that snake, with two more frogs…


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> It looks similar to "Ice Fishing," where someone makes a hole through a frozen surface.


Maybe, but I have a hard time understanding how the mud layer, particularly one strong enough to walk on could form on top of water.  Ice is lighter than water and floats, the minerals in mud are heavier and sink...  

Obviously somehow the water got under the dried mud.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 2, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> It was that snake, with two more frogs…


Great story!!  I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 3, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Jack Daniels


Do you think Jim Beam would work?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 4, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Do you think Jim Beam would work?


----------

